# Pepe pics



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Pepe is my velcro dog. He HAS to be with me at all times or he will scream. After working with him for two months, I am finally seeing an improvement. He has one knee with grade 4 LP and a hip that pops; since he was found running the street in a pack of little dogs, starving, I am not sure if his structural problems are hereditary or the result of injury. He is NOT socalized at all, in the house, only my one daughter and my mom are able to hold him or even touch him. He will growl to warn off everyone else and will snap, not bite, when pressed. (my brother's girlfriend insisted in trying to pet him even though I told her to leave him alone) I couldn't get his nails done at the groomers because he growled and snapped at the girl. But, thank goodness, he let me do them at home. He loves the other chis and dislikes my daughter's lab/pit mix, barking at him and nipping at his back feet. Bouncer is a saint, I've only seen him get tired of it a few times and he snapped in his direction to tell him to back off, which Pepe cheerfully ignored. I know Bouncer will never hurt him, but I try to get Pepe to stop immediately for Bouncer's sake and to change the behavior. He does the same thing with cats as long as they are not facing him. I have some very dog friendly cats and Milo tried to rub faces with him and I thought he was going to have a heart attack. He does leave Rowdy alone as long as she is in the dog room, out of it, she is fair game. He LOVES car rides, both in my hand and in his car seat. Outside, he has perfect recall. He goes with me to get the mail or take out garbage without a leash. He loves to pretend to bite my nose, then lick me hysterically. He's a joy and the most frustrating dog I have ever met. But I love him to death. I love a challenge.

























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















nom nom nom


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh he is too cute! And that nose thing is hysterical and adorablein equal measures! I'd love to see that!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh he is precious! He may be my favorite so far 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

I've always loved Pepe! He's gorgeous. Wish there were more pics  lol.


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Great pics!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh he is so lovely, that second pic is too cute for words, what a look! 

You know Pam, I'd love to see pics of your big dogs too. You have 2 right?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you everyone. He's such a pill, but so adorable and loving, too. 

Yeah, I have my daughter's lab/pit mix and her chi/terrier mix. I will try to get some pics of them.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Here's a couple of more pics of my baby.

























In his sling








Asleep in my arms


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

I have enjoyed following the pictures and the stories about your dogs so much. I enjoy all of the pictures everyone posts but it's been super cool to get a little story and see them in the photos. If I had to pick favorite pictures on this site yours would be the ones I selected. 

When you think about it you really saved what someone else classified as a "throw away" (so sad) and these pictures & stories show so clearly when given the chance, a little compassion and love ~ magic truly happens. 

This little snaggle-toothed 5 year old guy we recently brought home has totally captured my heart. I love him to bits. I would love to have a yard full of them as they are honestly like Lays Potato Chips, no one can have just one.

You have made such a difference. And hopefully people will look at your stories and realize if opportunity presents itself one in need could be a truly perfect fit for their home. Here's to hoping at least.

Thanks for taking the time to put these up for us!


----------



## rhonnie (Jun 28, 2012)

he is very cute!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

He is a heart-melter!! I just love a velco dog. I love the pic of him curled up asleep in you hand. <3


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

DKT113 said:


> I have enjoyed following the pictures and the stories about your dogs so much. I enjoy all of the pictures everyone posts but it's been super cool to get a little story and see them in the photos. If I had to pick favorite pictures on this site yours would be the ones I selected.
> 
> When you think about it you really saved what someone else classified as a "throw away" (so sad) and these pictures & stories show so clearly when given the chance, a little compassion and love ~ magic truly happens.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. I hate that people can think that dogs can be thrown away. Even little Tiko, old as dirt and blind, is having a loving fulfilling life because he got a chance. Animals are not disposable!!


----------



## Loveoscar (Jul 22, 2012)

I LOVE these posts! Pepe is absolutely adorable! How old is he?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

We think he's about 3 years old.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I can't stand to think of that little man being out on the street by himself..its a wonder he lived....he is a little darling, even if he doesn't want anyone to know it LOL


----------



## chichi_lady (Feb 10, 2012)

Pepe is gorgeous!  And sounds very similar to my Romeo in personality - although my Romeo has been with me since he was 9 weeks - but he is a total character! ;-/ Romeo plays the 'nose' game too and it still makes me laugh. He has hip displacia that doesn't get him down at all, (at the moment).He's a little wind up merchant. Antagonises every bigger dog he comes across just for the 'fun' of it! He adores Pax my other chi to bits and Pax is an absoloute saint with him. 

Pepe was very lucky to find you. 

Rach 
xx


----------



## tinkerwolf (Aug 5, 2012)

He's gorgeous, how big is he, he looks tiny 

Where are you? Here in the UK very few chis make their way into rescue thankfully. But I've been browsing pre loved recently and people give up/sell on adult chis for sad reasons. There was one recently who were downsizing their dogs and getting rid of an older chi lady, it's so sad :-(

If Ted was a bit older I might have bought her but I want him to get to two then I'll think about the next one maybe


----------



## BuddyAnLadyBug (Aug 13, 2012)

Pepe is so adorable! I LOVE the pictures when he sleeping on you while your at the computer, My Buddy Boy does the SAME thing! <3

~Erica~


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

He's so precious!He sure does remind me of Molly!!!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

tinkerwolf said:


> He's gorgeous, how big is he, he looks tiny
> 
> Where are you? Here in the UK very few chis make their way into rescue thankfully. But I've been browsing pre loved recently and people give up/sell on adult chis for sad reasons. There was one recently who were downsizing their dogs and getting rid of an older chi lady, it's so sad :-(
> 
> If Ted was a bit older I might have bought her but I want him to get to two then I'll think about the next one maybe


Thank you everyone. He's 4 1/2 pounds. And I am in the states, in Bakersfield, CA where 20 to 30 chis _a day_ are turned into the pound. As much as I wish I can save them all, these are the ones I was able to grab. I was at the pound recently giving them some newspaper that they line the kitten and puppy cages with and I could have come home with four chis that were being turned in just in the few minutes I was there. Broke my heart, but I can't accept any more.


----------



## Magicmummy (Jul 27, 2012)

tinkerwolf said:


> He's gorgeous, how big is he, he looks tiny
> 
> 
> 
> If Ted was a bit older I might have bought her but I want him to get to two then I'll think about the next one maybe


Hi I have 2 chihuahuas I got my 2nd when my 1st was only 7 month old, they are the best of friends. I was told that the earlier you introduce them to another the better, as older ones find it harder to share! :0) 



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

What a sweet guy! So cute.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Aww what a cutie!!


----------

